# Benelux and Germany - any special motring regulations?



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

So next year's summer tour is going to take in the Benelux countries and Germany.

I've been to France many times and I'm quite familiar with their regulations but this will be my first trip to either of Luxembourg, Germany, the Netherlands and Belgium and was wondering whether there were any motoring regulations particular to any of these countries.

I'm aware that certain European countries require the old red and white diagonal board on the rear of any MH equipped with a cycle rack but I thought that was limited to Italy and Spain - or have I got that wrong?

Any help will be gratefully received.

MrWez


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*costs*

Due to the high cost of tolls and despite loving the French East med cost (especially Cavaliere). We are also considering similar next summer.

We have toured Germany a lot, had our honeymoon there 25 years ago.

So watching this post with interest.

Netherlands:

Do try Klein vink and the thermal baths. They do ACSI rates out-of-season and if that is full, try the camperplatz.

Klein Vink

seurenheide €6 per night

TM


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

You will need an umwelt zone sticker for any large cities in Germany


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*one - 4*



sideways said:


> You will need an umwelt zone sticker for any large cities in Germany


Got that, 4 Green


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK the red and white board is only required for Spain - can be plastic or aluminium, or Italy MUST be aluminium as it is reflective over the whole surface apparently.

I am not aware of any special requirements other than the umwelt already mentioned...... 

Enjoy your trip there, I believe that diesel is cheapest in Luxembourg but am happy to be corrected......

Dave


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

valid everywhere : don`t get caught 

you have to obey speed regulations in Germany. When your AUW is above 3,5 tons , you shall not exceed 100 Km/h on highways .
Keep in mind the LEZ sticker for certain German cities /areas. 
8meanwhile about 70 LEZ established)

Jan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You need to be aware of Autobahn and dual carriageway lane procedures in case of congestion or an emergency vehicle approaching from behind....

http://www.rettungsgasse.com/c/docu...980-2ac5-4a49-a8ee-8ef9d0e6cae4&groupId=10136

..and a short video which explains the procedure for 2,3 and 4 lane carriageways, don't worry that its in German, the film is self explanatory...






These rules apply in Germany, Switzerland and since this year in Austria.

For information on Umwelt Zones see my FAQ post >here<

Pete


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks all for your help.

I'm going to Koblenz, which doesn't apparently ATM doesn't need an Umwelt sticker but I expect that'll change before I go.

MrWez


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Not really a regulation, but we found a length of hose pipe and a connector was very useful for the water supply on stellplatz, its practically impossible to get a watering can underneath, and standing taps were hard to find except on sites.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

adonisito said:


> Not really a regulation, but we found a length of hose pipe and a connector was very useful for the water supply on stellplatz, its practically impossible to get a watering can underneath, and standing taps were hard to find except on sites.


I always keep a decent length of hose-reel on-board anyway for just this sort of reason, you never know when or if you can get close enough to use other means.

MrWez


----------



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

*Touring Germany*

We are currently in Germany, its our first visit and the one thing that has stuck out is not many places will accept your plastic cards. Not even the Caxton European card we carry. So plan ahead and carry plenty of cash. In most cases you can use your cards in ATM's and petrol stations but we have even found ATM's in smaller villages/towns that wont accept the Visa or UK debit cards we have. No problem just find a bigger town. We have loved Germany even in the winter and their campsite standards and facilities are really high. We have done the whole trip so far on ACSI and have often been the only motorhome on the campsite!.. Hope this helps


----------

